# Went to range today



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Only fired like 40 rounds, but I was pleased. Hate to take up room here to post pics, so here is the link.

http://community.webshots.com/album/568681807mzxJHy

I thought the weapon fired pretty well. Actually, it is the most comfortable weapon I have ever fired.

I'm not the absolute best shot. All in all I think the results are great.

Good shot group or bad shot group, whatever you think. I can only say that I would not want to be in my sights!!!!!:shock:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks like you're anticipating the recoil a bit and pushing the barrel down, resulting in the low hits... That'll come. Shoot about a thousand more through it, and practice, practice, practice.

Good start though!

JeffWard


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks Jeff. I'm not sure when I picked that up. 'Course it's been years since I fired on a regular basis. When I was in the military, consistently put 49 of 50 in the black. Never failed to shoot expert!

Although it's not the best pattern, I am pretty satisfied and confident that I would hit whatever I pointed the barrel at!

But you are right, practice, practice, practice!


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Could be too much trigger finger and not enough grip also.

Low (especially low and left if your a righty) is often a sign of your trigger finger pulling the barrel down.


----------



## kornesque (Oct 8, 2008)

Yep, it's wanting to be a tight group. Check trigger finger placement, and straight back pull. Pick up a snap cap or two and do some ball/dummy drilling to make sure there's no anticipation.

Overall good placement though. I'd take it.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. Guess if I was way left or down, I'd be concerned. Being I am not a competition shooter I'm pretty satisfied with the groups and placement.

I am puzzled though that my off hand (one hand grip) groups were much better than my two hand stance grouping.

Thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## Blackmagic14 (Nov 7, 2008)

Looks good to me


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Where's your Point of Hold (vs POI)? My new M&P grouped about 1.5-2" LOW my first mag, since the POI is directly BEHIND the front sight, as opposed to on TOP of the front sight, where both my XDs hit.

I know, you're 3-5" low, but it you're use to alligning at the bottom of the bullseye on those big black bulls, you're hitting right "under/behind" the front post. My "bullseye" on the targets I shoot is about 2" across. With my XDs, I'd "split it" so could see the top half of the bull (my preference). With the M&P, I have to "block it out".

Jeff


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Jeff, That makes sense. Next time out I'll adjust POA a bit and see what happens.


----------

